# Oldest retrievers



## SurreyArizona (Apr 25, 2014)

i just need a shoulder (or more) to cry on- tonight we have to put our 16 yr old golden (Surrey) down. She has been a wonderful friend and companion and I love her so much. I am going to miss her so **** much. she has survived 2 strokes; billary; heart condition; spira worm and 5 moves around our country. She has been an amazing friend and gentle conpanion to my now 14yr old daughter and has tried to "rescue"evrything from dolphins in the sea to pool kreepy krawlees. 
May she rest in peace and be happy in heaven playing ball and swimming to her hearts content!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss - 16 years is a very good life for a golden and speaks to the love & care she was given. 

Sleep softly Surrey.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy to lose our furbabies.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh, so sorry. I know too well how hard this is. Sixteen is quite remarkable for your girl and clearly she had a wonderful life and a good end. No dog could ask for more.

I send whatever comfort there can be and a hug. I hope your daughter is okay and please give her a hug, too.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss, but how wonderful that you had such an incredible dog for 16 years. We had a Golden who passed a year ago that lived to 15. While it is never long enough I'm sure you have some great memories that will, one day soon, bring a smile instead of tears.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Surrey. 

I hope you find comfort in knowing she had a long, wonderful life with you, 16 years is amazing. 

If you'd like to post some pictures of Surrey, tell us about her, we'd love to hear it. 

You may find posting a tribute to her may help you. I lost my boy 15.5 yr. old boy three years ago. Posting a tribute to him helped me a lot, it was if it was the first step in the healing process. 

My thoughts are with you.
Godspeed sweet Surrey


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh how amazing!! She had such a long life and I think her gratitude for it showed in her sweet nature. God bless you

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Surrey, you will find many shoulders here for you to lean on. 

16 is an amazing age for a goldie - Ginny was 4 months short of her 16th birthday when she went to the bridge

Surry will now be playing with many new friends at the bridge and swimming in water that is forever warm

Run Free and Sleep Softly Surrey


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. It sounds she was the best kind of golden there is...a true friend and companion. Run free sweet Surrey.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss of Surrey. I am sure she went in peace and still looking after you from the other side of rainbow. 16 is an amazing age. Surrey was a happy dog taken care and loved by you and your family. Bless you all.


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

It is rare for a golden to live so long! She must have been loved greatly and treated very well for her to have lived so long into old age. I'm so happy that you had 16 fabulous years with your girl, but am sorry that you have to go through losing her. I lost my 13 year old German Shepherd 6 years ago, and losing her felt like losing a member of the family. It's so hard to lose a pet, and I hope you and your family are doing okay.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*SurreyArizona*

SurreyArizona

I am SO SORRY about Surrey-you can tell how loved she was.
What an amazing age.
I am adding her to the 2014 Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...bow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-7.html#post4464889

Please come here for support-we understand your pain!


----------

